# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  odstające uszy

## barba

Czy ktos mial podobny problem? Ile kosztuje operacja uszu?
Czy sa jakies ograniczenia wiekowe?

Z góry dziękuję za odp.

----------


## focus9

Odstające uszy to problem, który może skutecznie zaburzyć prawidłowe proporcje twarzy i estetyczny wygląd. Trudno je zatuszować pod odpowiednią fryzurą, nie działają na nie żadne z domowych metod (jak na przykład noszenie ciasnej czapki lub opaski, aby „nauczyć” uszy odpowiedniego ułożenia).
Jedynym wyjściem w tym przypadku okazuje się medycyna estetyczna i wykonanie zabiegu retuszu tego problemu. Na szczęście – zabiegi te są nieskomplikowane i bardzo często się je wykonuje, co zwiększa nasze szanse na znalezienie doświadczonego chirurga w tym zakresie.
Zabieg trwa niedługo, przeprowadza się go najczęściej w znieczuleniu miejscowym bez konieczności podawania znieczulenia ogólnego i narkozy. Dzięki temu pacjent szybciej wraca do zdrowia i opuszcza klinikę, oznacza to także mniejszy koszt w związku z zabiegiem.
W trakcie zabiegu chirurg modelu odpowiednio chrząstkę małżowiny usznej, zostaje ona trwale przymocowana na pożądanym miejscu przy zastosowaniu szwów nierozpuszczalnych, wewnętrznych. Po zabiegu pacjent praktycznie od razu może wrócić do normalnej aktywności, pamiętając o dbaniu o siebie, unikaniu przeciągów, wiatru, ostrego słońca czy mrozu oraz stosowaniu się do podanych zaleceń medycznych.

----------


## Mika

Ja robiłam u dr Szymańskiego w medycynie urody na bemowie w wawie i polecam pana dr. Robi się to w znieczuleniu miejscowym, więc po zabiegu idziesz do domu. Troszkę miałam zasinione okolice uszu, ale trwało to około tygodnia. Jedyne, co mi przeszkadzało to opaska uciskowa przez parę dni, bo jak mam coś na głowie to zaraz mnie swędzi skóra  :Smile:  A tak poważnie - nie jest to ciężki zabieg. Musisz się liczyć z kosztem rzędu 3tyś z kawałkiem. Na pewno polecam skorzystanie ze sprawdzonej kliniki. Polecam dr, który mi robił ten zabieg, bo jest chirurgiem plastykiem, a jak szukałam kliniki przed zabiegiem to w wielu miejscach są zwykli chirurdzy - a to myślę też ma znaczenie. A to co najlepsze, to samopoczucie - wreszcie czuję się świetnie ze sobą i mogę chodzić w kucyku  :Smile:

----------


## Monica

Moja koleżanka wybiera się w najbliższym czasie na konsultacje do dr Kratochwila we Wrocławiu. Wybrała go, ponieważ doktor jest specjalistą w dziedzinie chirurgii plastycznej a jej zależy na tym, żeby zabieg był odpowiednio przeprowadzony. Z tego co wiem, już nie może się doczekać, ponieważ jak sama mówi ma już dość swego kompleksu.

----------


## Krakowianka

W Krakowie jest bardzo dobra klinika w której możesz się dowiedzieć ile co kosztuje i dodatkowo pozbyć się problemu.artClinique - medycyna estetyczna, dermatolog Kraków

----------


## marihe

Choć może się wydawać, że to nic wielkiego tak naprawdę odstające uszu to duży kompleks wielu osób. Ja jako dziecko byłam wyśmiewana w szkole z racji tego i w dorosłym życiu nadal wstydziłam się swoich uszu. W końcu zdecydowałam się na korekcję chirurgiczną i nie żałuję tej decyzji.

----------


## martasoko

Ja chyba zdecyduję się na takką korektę, mogłabyś napisać, gdzie wykonywałaś zabieg?

----------


## marihe

W Warszawie w klinice medycyny estetycznej Elite, pytaj o dr Zofię Bochen, ona wykonuje takie zabiegi , jest dobra.

----------


## martasoko

Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź, sprawdzę co to za klinika. Szczerze mówiąc trochę się boję komplikacji po zabiegu, ale mimo wszystko chyba-się zdecyduję.

----------


## marihe

Nie martw się na zapas, trzeba się z tym liczyć, ale z drugiej strony nie ma sensu się aż tak bardzo zamartwiać. Mam nadzieję, ze wszystko pójdzie gładko.

----------


## Michał12

Miałem ogromny kompleks z powodu odstających uszu przez większą część życia, dlatego postanowiłem cośz tym zrobić. Dzięki dr Boligłowie mam po tylu latach problemów idealne uszy za co bardzo dziękuję!

----------


## Alicja Kowal

Mam podobny problem z synem (obecnie 16 letnim), obecnie jestem po konsultacji u dr Pabiańczyka i zastanawiam się co z tym fantem zrobić. Przeciwwskazań brak, dlatego jestem prawie zdecydowana - syn oczywiście również.

----------


## Agata34

Ja też miałam ten problem, już od dzieciństwa... Nie były to może uszy "jak u słonia", ale i tak uważałam, że zdecydowanie nie wyglądały estetycznie. Wspólnie z dr Małek-Stelmachowską z krakowskiej SCM Estetic zdecydowałyśmy, że chirurgia plastyczna nie będzie tu niezbędna, i że wystarczy zabieg Nićmi Aptos. I rzeczywiście  :Smile:  wystarczyły dla osiągnięcia pięknego efektu, dzięki czemu wreszcie wyglądam tak, jak zawsze tego chciałam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie operował dr Łątkowski, świetny lekarz. Też miałem odstające uszy, jak u małpki z talerzami, największy kompleks, który sprawiał, że przy kobietach bałem się odezwać, bo myślałem, że mnie wyśmieją. Teraz po korekcie czuję się lepiej niż kiedykolwiek w życiu. Blizny są w zasadzie niewidoczne, czuję się normalnie i wyglądam normalnie. Staram się teraz przezwycięzyć nieśmiałość i powiem wam, że indzie mi coraz lepiej.

----------


## Emil97

U mnie korekcję odstających uszów wykonał dr Wiktor Czyżak. Odstające uszy od dziecka były moim kompleksem, ale po operacji wyglądają bardzo dobrze i nie widać na nich żadnych śladów. Dr Czyżak to świetny specjalista. Polecam go każdemu kto chce poprawić swoje mankamenty.

----------

